# Budget Hotels List in Sydney, Australia?



## christiankylee (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,

I need Budget hotels list in Australia, for Christmas Celebration on this month. Me and My friends 5 members are planed to stay in Sydney, Australia 4 day 5 nights. So we need Budget accommodation Hotels or Resort List.

Thanks
Christian Kylee


----------



## skimmie88 (Oct 9, 2013)

I recently stayed at the Great Southern Hotel for a few nights. The room was very small, however clean. If you won't be staying in your hotel for very long it won't be a huge issue. It is also near the train and in walking distance to chinatown.


----------

